# This or a real LANG instead



## eaglewing (Oct 9, 2009)

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/for/1412195124.html

I probably got to move fast if I wana jump on this, but for the same $$$ I can get a DELUX LANG with that warmer...
or is the warmer not a big deal??


----------



## hemi (Oct 9, 2009)

for no more difference in price than there appears to be, I would go for the known quality of a Lang..  personally, I would rather have more working room than a warmer.   Hemi..


----------



## blue (Oct 9, 2009)

Thats a mice looking rig, but I would go with the Lang as well.

Happy Hunting


----------



## 3montes (Oct 9, 2009)

Yep I agree go with the Lang for that price. While that looks like a good rig and well built you never know with a homemade uniit how it's going to draft etc. At least with the Lang you have a known quality and someone to back you up should there be problems.

Then again offer the guy $1500 for the rig you never know


----------



## rickw (Oct 9, 2009)

Get the real deal, get the Lang.


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 9, 2009)

I gotta agree with everybody else,

Go For The LANG!!!!!!!


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 9, 2009)

I got my wife so talked into Lang right now... Later tonight I'm gona show her your responses!!! This could SEAL THE DEAL!!!

Thnx guys


----------



## kurtsara (Oct 9, 2009)

I would go with the Lang, in fact that is the decision I had to make also, I went with a used Lang, but for about the same $2400.00 they want for that, you can only get a Lang 48" Deluxe or a Lang 60" Original, if you get new.

I would still go with the Lang.

I found this used Lang 84 with warmer in Kansas City when we went to watch the Royal, the used Lang's are hard to find though, there was a used one in Rochester, Michigan also.


----------



## rickw (Oct 9, 2009)

Just wondering; are you doing catering jobs with this? IMO anything over the 48 would be serious overkill if not running a business.


----------



## kurtsara (Oct 9, 2009)

If your asking me, we hope to cater some day but we do 4 or 5 competitions a summer and we cook a few times a year for a bunch of friends


----------



## rickw (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry; it was meant for eaglewing.


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 9, 2009)

Well not really, so YES, the 48 Lang was my target all along.
I figure I could advertise to do small parties or picnics to start with till I get real good at catering. But for the most part I had about 2 -3 events in mind that were small and the rest would be for large home entertainment...


----------



## bbq ron (Oct 14, 2009)

i would go with the lang also, but i have a 60 and doesn't seem all that large to me and i don't do any catering with it, as for the warmer, i have never used mine for anything so that would make a difference in which options you would consider. mine just came with it already. bought it used also


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 14, 2009)

THNX BBQ RON, That's very interesting, cuz it seems I have now been talked into getting the bigger size by the Lang owners here on the site, catering or no catering. However all the ones talking me into it also said get the warmer. That part of it I might also have to get talked into. 

What part does the warmer play in a Lang??.. Can it be a place to 'foil step' the ribs while throwing other items on the main grill?
I will call BEN when the time comes and probably chat with him for a while about it.
It's not the $$$ with me, I can afford the 60 Deluxe.


----------



## rickw (Oct 14, 2009)

I went to a comp over the weekend and there were a couple of Lang 60s. One with the vertical warmer but he had it so it could be used as a smoker too.

From pics I had seen I thought it was going to be a bigger unit. It really didn't look as big as I thought one would be and I really do think it would be right at home as a back yard cooker too.

That being said, if your not planning on feeding a lot of people the 60 will still be overkill. If you are only feeding family and friends or even catering smaller events the 48 would be more than enough imo.


----------



## rodc (Oct 14, 2009)

I asked Dutch this when he got his - I got a couple of good answers. I'll go try and find them....

Question:
Replies:


----------



## bbq ron (Oct 14, 2009)

if you get the option with the holes going from the firebox up to the warmer, you can cook in it warm in it or smoke in it, whatever you would like to do, it is very versitile with thr right option.


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 14, 2009)

That's all I needed to know... I will opt for this for sure!!!

Thnx all 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dutch and Gary, thnx for your PMs


----------



## garyt (Oct 14, 2009)

With the 2 firebox vents open you can grill burgers or a steak in the warmer. So far I have made corn and baked a variety of potato's in the warmer as well as hot dogs burgers and brats.  You can ramp up the temp pretty high if you want to, oh yeah Dutch's  beans also, close the firebox vents and you can smoke in it with the chamber vents open, or a combination of the 2, smoke at a high temp if you find a need to. I felt this was a once in a lifetime purchase so I had all the options put on it and I thought hard about what size to get, I couldn't justify anything larger for my use than the 48 I have loaded it up pretty good so far and haven't needed to use the upper rack yet. Probably the best purchase I have ever made.  

Here is a 8 lb butt a ham brats and abt's Canadian bacon too.


----------



## garyt (Oct 15, 2009)

My wife talked me into the Lang, can I marry her twice.  Oh hell I would anyway, she puts up with me.   

P.S She doesn't like to cook and I do.


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 16, 2009)

Ive got the 84 with the warmer and I use the warmer for all sorts of stuff. I really like cooking my beans in it. I like also because I can put soemthing like chicken breast while Im cooking butts and dont ahve to open the big chamber and loose my heat. I cook all my little snacks in there for when Im doing a long smoke. I cooked a whole hog on the fourth and cooked breakfast in it, fatties and Bacon wrapped sausage. I even cooked sevearl pies in it. Both were frozen store bought pies and everyone was suprised how good they were....get the warmer....I got some posts on here that shows teh inside of mine withs tuff in it... And so far as teh size, everyone told you staright, get teh biggest you can get. I thought that teh 84 was going to be a monster and eat wood like candy, but thats not the case. I will fire mine up just to smoke a few ribs or a chicken but when everyone knows Im going to fire it up it seems everyone wants to come by so teh smoke always seems to grow....You will love it.....Check out my posts I have a ton of pictures of mine


----------

